# Bible, conveniently written by MEN



## Richard King (May 21, 2007)

A feminist gave me this argument this weekend:

How convenient for you that a bunch of men wrote a rule book that favors you guys.

It was pretty much her whole reason for being suspect of any scripture that said women should not teach or hold authority etc.

I was wondering. What is the most succint way to put this argument out of my misery. 
There has to be a shorter way than the long discussion I endured.


----------



## Herald (May 21, 2007)

Smile and walk away.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 21, 2007)

It's also convenient that the Trinity is male as well isn't it? The woman has a problem with authority it seems. She will not have this MAN to reign over her.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps you could remind her that it indeed was a woman who first acted independently. . . .but the man was held responsible anyway.


----------



## Poimen (May 21, 2007)

If she was single and cute I would just give her a big fat kiss and then she would sigh and I would take her in my arms and then tell her that I love her and want to marry her and she would say yes and that she wanted to give me ten children or more...

AND THEN THE ALARM RANG AND I WOKE UP!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps you could point out Ephesians 5 -- wives are commanded to submit to their husbands, yes, but husbands are commanded (husbands are under the authority of Christ) to give themselves for their wives even as Christ gave himself for the church, ie., even unto death. 



Poimen said:


> If she was single and cute I would just give her a big fat kiss and then she would sigh and I would take her in my arms and then tell her that I love her and want to marry her and she would say yes and that she wanted to give me ten children or more...
> 
> AND THEN THE ALARM RANG AND I WOKE UP!


----------



## staythecourse (May 21, 2007)

*Talk about creating one angry woman!*



> If she was single and cute I would just give her a big fat kiss and then she would sigh and I would take her in my arms and then tell her that I love her and want to marry her and she would say yes and that she wanted to give me ten children or more...



That's hilarious. 

The truth behind that saying (hold on to your hats ladies) is the understanding men gotta rule and if she saw a real man she would not have a problem with the whole concept.


----------



## Theoretical (May 21, 2007)

Poimen said:


> If she was single and cute I would just give her a big fat kiss and then she would sigh and I would take her in my arms and then tell her that I love her and want to marry her and she would say yes and that she wanted to give me ten children or more...
> 
> AND THEN THE ALARM RANG AND I WOKE UP!




That's utterly hilarious.


----------



## CDM (May 21, 2007)

staythecourse said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> The truth behind that saying (hold on to your hats ladies) is the understanding men gotta rule and if she saw a real man she would not have a problem with the whole concept.



Nail. Head. You. Hit.


----------



## CDM (May 21, 2007)

When I hear, "

How convenient for you that a bunch of men wrote a rule book that favors you guys."​ 
I say, 

"Well, why is it then, that men wrote the Bible. Is it because women have always been under the rule of men and have not been able to overthrow them. Sound's like throughout history women haven't been up for the task then!"​
Now get outta here before I demonstrate the weaker vessel principle!


----------



## staythecourse (May 21, 2007)

*An apology to Andrew*

*IF* Andrew we able to love the woman through all her protestations and prove that as a man to her "everything was going to be alright - just trust me" she might become a Christian.

Big boots to fill. It would take a work of God - the ulitimate male figure. She needs some big-time Christian luvin'.

You never know Andrew, you may have converted her but she's slow to show it!

Hope things go well in your talking to her if it comes up again.

Bryan


----------



## Dwimble (May 21, 2007)

I have to admit...right or wrong...on some level my first temptation or impression is simply to say "why bother" when faced with that situation. If someone is so full of pride that they consider it _unfair_ or an insult that they should be under someone else's authority in certain areas, or is so full of hatred for men that they automatically disqualify that as a possibility, then nothing you say will make a difference, regardless of how fair or skilled your reasoning may be.

For example, the other day I saw a woman driving in her car in front of me. Her personalized plates said "WOMYN", and she had a "_keep you laws off my body_" bumper sticker and one other sticker that I couldn't read (which I'm sure was equally militant). If someone hates men so much that she can't stand for the word "women" to have the word "men" as part of it, then there is absolutely nothing I can say regarding men or women that will make the slightest difference to her.

Again, I don't know if I'm right or wrong in that regard, but I just can't bring myself to waste any time dealing with it. There are too many other, more profitable things I feel like I can be doing with my time. I'll pray for her, sure...fervently even, but I don't think I could bring myself to labor through a protracted conversation with her on that subject, which I think would be largely a waste of time for both parties. I'd probably try to steer the conversation a different, more profitable direction...or just excuse myself politely.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2007)

Richard King said:


> A feminist gave me this argument this weekend:
> 
> How convenient for you that a bunch of men wrote a rule book that favors you guys.
> 
> ...




Tell her she's a sinner, headed towards God's judgment and wrath, and she needs to repent and believe the Gospel. 

In other words,, don't answer a fool according to her folly.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 21, 2007)

You could simply say that she knows the Bible is the Word of God, which is why she hates it so much.

She'll reply in the negative.

Just continue to be confident of the fact that she knows it is the Truth and that it condemns her in her sin but that God has provided a remedy.

If a person is being obstinate about the Word, I don't really see any reason to let them off the hook for what it says about them: that they will be judged by it.

They can assert all they want with their feet firmly planted in mid-air. I'm not going to leave the surety of the Word to answer a fool according to her folly and be a fool like her.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 21, 2007)

You could politely remind her that there is one chapter that was written by a woman in the Bible; PROVERBS 31! 



> 1The words of King Lemuel. *An oracle that his mother taught him:*
> 
> 2What are you doing, my son? What are you doing, son of my womb?
> What are you doing, son of my vows?


----------



## Puritanhead (May 21, 2007)

Richard King said:


> What is the most succinct way to put this argument out of my misery. There has to be a shorter way than the long discussion I endured.


 Just tell the feminazi, "Get behind me Satan!" Then walk off.


----------



## MW (May 21, 2007)

Judges 4:4-9.

4 ¶ And Deborah, a prophetess, the wife of Lapidoth, she judged Israel at that time.
5 And she dwelt under the palm tree of Deborah between Ramah and Bethel in mount Ephraim: and the children of Israel came up to her for judgment.
6 And she sent and called Barak the son of Abinoam out of Kedeshnaphtali, and said unto him, Hath not the LORD God of Israel commanded, saying, Go and draw toward mount Tabor, and take with thee ten thousand men of the children of Naphtali and of the children of Zebulun?
7 And I will draw unto thee to the river Kishon Sisera, the captain of Jabin’s army, with his chariots and his multitude; and I will deliver him into thine hand.
8 And Barak said unto her, If thou wilt go with me, then I will go: but if thou wilt not go with me, then I will not go.
9 And she said, I will surely go with thee: notwithstanding the journey that thou takest shall not be for thine honour; for the LORD shall sell Sisera into the hand of a woman. And Deborah arose, and went with Barak to Kedesh.


----------



## Richard King (May 21, 2007)

Yeah I tried variations on a bunch of these (except the grabbing and kissing - I am a tired old man)

I tried saying "your problem isn't with me at all then it is with the Bible. If it isn't the word of God as I believe...you have nothing to worry about.

I said a couple of things that got me labled as misogynistic.

I tried to show I was caring. 
I said that most women who are dying to be "equal" to men are actually wishing for a demotion. God created woman to complete a man...what could be better than being the thing that completes a creation of God Almighty.



What I wanted to say was...

who are you? A piece of clay trying to tell the potter what to make?

Maybe next time I will try the hug and kiss and you guys can offer me first aid advice afterwards


----------



## Devin (May 21, 2007)

*enters stereotype mode*

How could women write some books in the Bible? Aren't they too busy being barefoot and pregnant? 

And if they're writing books...who's going to cook dinner?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 21, 2007)

Come on folks. What's up with all the counsel to treat this unbeliever any different than you would an unbelieving man?

The way an angry female atheist will attack the word of God may differ from the way a man would but the primary motivation is always the same: hatred of God.

Let's minimize the jokes about this. This is the Defending the Faith forum and people are reading this...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 21, 2007)

I did say to be polite, just for the record.


----------



## Poimen (May 22, 2007)

Okay I'll post something serious. 

Her assumption that the Bible is a 'rule' book is all wrong and she should (or could) be challenged on that basis alone. Tell her that the Bible is a redemptive book; all about our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ and His redemption of lost sinners like you (and me). And Christ died, not only to save us from our sins, but also to redeem our relationships too! Yes sinful men and women need to be saved from themselves so that their sinful tendencies to dominate one another are burned away like dross by the love of God that is poured out through His Spirit (Romans 5:5)

Furthermore Eve was a helper; not a slave or a tool. The role of women is not inferior but she is also called to obey and serve the Lord as much as the man. Indeed she and Adam were both made in the image of God and thus are equal. (Genesis 1:26-27) 

And though the man is the head, in the home and in the church (with reference to the offices) he must too submit to Christ and love Him and thus love His wife. 

In essence she needs to hear the good news of Christ which gives us freedom to declare that in Him there is no Jew or Greek, male or female... (Galatians 3:28) There is no greater liberty than what Christ gives. She is still dead in sins and trespasses; she is still a slave though she thinks she is free. 

Calvin



> consciences obey the law, not as if compelled by legal necessity; but being free from the yoke of the law itself, voluntarily obey the will of God. Being constantly in terror so long as they are under the dominion of the law, they are never disposed promptly to obey God, unless they have previously obtained this liberty.


_Institutes_ 3.9.4.


----------

